# Hi from O"hi"o



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hi there and welcome!!! have fun posting


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! (can i see some artwork???  )


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

HI backatcha! I'm new to he forum as well.


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to this forum and I see you have catch carrot. Lucky you!
Avatar! Avatar, we absolutely want to see a nice avatar from you.

Have fun posting.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcoem to the hf!! enjoy posting!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome! I'm new to the forum too...and also from Ohio...where in OH are you from?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

welcome fellow buckeyes, In se ohio here


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> welcome fellow buckeyes, In se ohio here


GO BUCKEYES!!!!  I'm in NE Ohio


----------

